# maximum ceiling joist spacing



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

if i am using 5/8" drywall, what is the maximum spacing recommended for ceiling joists?

i know that it is up to 24" between stud centers for vertical studs but i am not sure if the same applies for the ceiling because there is more gravity force involved pulling it down, hence more dense fastening should be needed, even on top of thicker sheets.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.usg.com/rc/installation-...-gypsum-panels-installation-guide-en-J371.pdf


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks. looks i'm good all the way up to 24" considering that i am going perpendicular sheet to joist (why go any other way?)


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

amakarevic said:


> thanks. looks i'm good all the way up to 24" considering that i am going perpendicular sheet to joist (why go any other way?)


I always double screw and glue,read up about where you should float you joints,I learned that the hard way.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The new 1/2" lightweight board (at least USG Ultra Light) is rated for 24" centers even with water based texture applied. Much easier to handle than 5/8" if you don't HAVE to use it for fire code reasons...


----------

